# HOT Pompano bite(with pics)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

The story:

I've been stuck inside for finals and was dying to enjoy this weather. After finishing my semester, I made my way to the beach for a little sun and surf. I headed toward Pickens and parked. I was hoping for an afternoon bite and found a nice washout where I set up camp. I rigged my first pole and cast out. As I began running the line throughthe guides of my second pole, my first one got hit. I bring in a nice pomp, but as I slide him up onto the beach he shook the hook and made his way back into the water. Dang!! I put another bait out and finish rigging my second pole. As I cast my second pole, the first one gets hit again! Fish on and another nice pomp hits the beach...and the cooler. I rebait and cast out. As I began rigging my third rod,one of my rods bows deeply. Another nice pomp. I finish rigging my third rod, bait it, and cast it out. I rebait my other two rods and sat down for the first time since I got there. Another bite another fish. Then, all heck broke loose. I get a bite that pulls mypoleholder over. Running over I grab the rod and try to wash the sand off the reel while fighting the fish. I look over to see my second bouncing and I grab it while putting the first rod between my legs. Two fish on! You know what happens now. My third rodgets hit hit and then things get interesting. The first rod with fish I've reeled about half way in so I set it in the poleholder. The second is also in the holder, and I race to the third rod to find I've missed the fish. I bring in the second rod and as I'm doing so I see the distinct fin of a shark cruising in the area of my first rod's fish. The second fish hits the cooler and I crank in the first fish to see the fin chasing the pomp toward shore. The shark followed to within 15 yards of shore before turning away. I got a good look at him-4 footer. He was probably inthat close chasing the mullet pods that seemed to be EVERYWHERE. Whew! All of this happened before 3:30. After I saw that shark the bite shut down. I stayed for another hour losing bait to the crabs. The last thing I caught was the sunset and what a beauty. Final tally:4 pomps from 13 to 17 inches. Mmmm...fresh fish dinner. Tight lines.

-Jason

The Setup:










The Catch:










The View:


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

good report the one on the far right seems a little skinny


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome!!!! Thank you for the report and pics.


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

great report man. how do you do it? have you ever fished in destin for pomps? i'm thinking about trying this sunday near the jetties.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics - thanks.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing like being on the beach with multiple rods bending at once, love that!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I love this guys reports, not only does he slay the fish nearly everytime he goes out, but he has a descriptive story to boot, he lets us know what and how he's fishing, he takes younger people out with him, and he posts nice pics to boot. Well done J Purdy. :clap:bowdown


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and a great catch, please what bait were you useing? thanks.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Fresh peeled shrimp.

-Jason


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks . Johnson and I are going to give it a try onTuesday, hope we do as good as you.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report :clap


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have never ate pompano is it as good as eveyone says it is how do you cook it


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

Great report! I went out at sunup this morning to my little spot near Portofino, got one nice pomp. My battery is dead on my camera so no pics today. Sounds like the bite was better in the evening anyway! I'll try that on Sunday. 



A couple stopped me as I was packing up my car, they mentioned they caught 13 pomps on Friday between the two of them. I asked if they knew the limit was 6. They said they were on a boat when they caught them. Am I missing something here? Are there different regulations for on shore and off for Pompano? I know there are different regulations for federal and state waters but I did not think that was the case with Pompano.


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

it does not matter, the limit is still 6 per person whether from a boat or not...and they wouldnt be catching pompano in federal waters anyway.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report Jason. One of these days we need to get up and fish together, I have a lot to learn about fishing from the beach!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Konz, 

Just shoot me a PM if you want to set something up. I always enjoy meeting fellow anglers. Tight lines

-Jason


----------



## Grouper Snatcher (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report and what a nice mess of fish. I will be down next week in gulf shores staying near the florabama lounge. Is there any good pomp fishing territory near that area?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I love Johnson's Bch. It's just over the state line in FL. Alabama pass is always a good bet for big reds. Also, there's several areas of beach access that can be productive as long as you find a spot.

-Jason


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great report and pics...hell great job...:toast:clap


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Purdy, Good job







, once again! I'm dying to get out there. hope you did ok on your grades.

I've fished those Portofino & Pickens spots when they were called "parkin lot 13" and "chicken bone beach" Stillare by some, You knew that, yes?


----------



## flyfisherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Pompano! Wow what a great fish .I am in Orange Beach and have never caught a Pomp on the beach , although I have looked and tried. How do you choose which area of the beach to drop your line? There are miles of beach .


----------



## flyfisherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Pompano! Wow what a great fish .I am in Orange Beach and have never caught a Pomp on the beach , although I have looked and tried. How do you choose which area of the beach to drop your line? There are miles of beach .:usaflag


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Todd, I grew up here in P'cola and know those names well. It's funny how names change over time.

Flyfisher, I'd look for areas of deeper water(holes, washouts, etc.). You want to identify the sharp color contrast from lighter to darker water which indicates a change in water depth. Find a spot where there's a hole in the bar or a deep trough of water that starts close to shore and extends out past the sandbar. This is a good starting point to try and fish with some fresh shrimp. Good luck.

-Jason


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Masterbaiter, Those folks that approached you at the car may have been WITH OTHERS on a boat that didn't catch fish, allowing fora different limit, per capita, sort of.

Purdy, I'm having such a time by 3 mile bridge, but i would rather surf fish if it's productive. Surf fishing and wading, to me, is the truest form of fishing.And, I admire your persistence.

Good job!


----------

